# red at bob sykes



## coltsman (Oct 1, 2008)

i caught this red tuesday night at bob sykes.cooked him on sunday ,yummie!!!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!... how long is that thing?


----------



## coltsman (Oct 1, 2008)

he was 23 and 3/4 but he didnt fight like it ,it was a pretty easy catch


----------



## HydroTherapy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice Catch! The finished product looks pretty good also :clap


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a prize-winning red there. Very nice.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Gotta love the pictures that tell the whole story. Nice fish and nice dinner....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch, Almost as big as the kid, Hope he got to see you catch it.


----------



## coltsman (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah, he was there for the whole thing thats my lil fisher in training. thanks for the comments


----------

